# Motorcycle Club Fundraiser



## Hawkeye (Jul 28, 2013)

Our vintage motorcycle club Is, like this site, forum-based. We have an on-line store for hats, shirts, stickers, etc. I decided to add to the selection by making plates that would mount behind the license plate and provide a place to attach the 2" x 4" club sticker. A friend had made one up out of aluminum some time ago, so I shamelessly copied his, with his approval. This is the first stack I made.



I chose 1/8" black ABS as an easier material to mass-produce. I can cut three at once, but have to do the outline in two sections because the plate is a couple of inches bigger than my Y-axis.




I made another 18 plates this afternoon. It's pretty cool to use a machine you've put together to make something in numbers you wouldn't try one at a time.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 28, 2013)

Pretty cool! I need to get my CNC plasma/router table finished


----------



## Glmphoto (Jul 29, 2013)

Very cool.... Can we some some more of the machine?


----------



## 09kevin (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice work mike!    Would you mind sharing the link to the vintage motorcycle forum?  

Kevin


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 30, 2013)

The mill conversion is covered here:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9791-X2-CNC-Conversion


As an addition, I made a hot-wire attachment for cutting patterns for lost-foam casting:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/14889-CNC-Hotwire-Attachment


Our motorcycle forum, the BC Classic Motorcycle Club, is at:

http://www.bcclassicmotorcycleclub.com/simplemachines/index.php

I don't think you can view photos unless you are a member.


----------



## 09kevin (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the motorcycle forum.  I can view the pictures in the Members showing off their bikes section, Looks like a fun club!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 2, 2013)

Kevin,

We have a large number of the membership here in the Okanagan Valley, so we get together regularly for coffee and rides. Good bunch of old guys on old bikes.


----------

